# January 2013 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*"GSD's and their favorite holiday gifts!"*
Chosen by GatorDog​ 



*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, January 25th to enter your picture. Voting will run January 26th - January 31st.​


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

** Photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie's new flirt pole! by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Draco's mom (Jan 3, 2013)

...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

*...*

** photo removed per poster request **


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

** photo removed - Rule number 1 **


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

*...*

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## GSD Snowball (Jan 9, 2013)

...


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## rentalguy1 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## coloradogermanshepherds (Jan 18, 2013)

**photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## coloradogermanshepherds (Jan 18, 2013)

*...*


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Draco's mom (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

"..."


----------



## kathjam (Jan 19, 2013)

*...*


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kingbaron (Jan 11, 2013)

....


----------



## Karley (Jan 23, 2013)

"..."


----------



## yote54 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## thedeacon (Feb 8, 2012)

*...*


----------



## HappyandAthletic (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Gunner97 (Feb 11, 2010)

....


----------



## heavymetal21192 (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## jjcvazquez (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## babybaron (Dec 13, 2012)

*...*

...


----------



## sperdue1 (Dec 26, 2012)

** Photos removed - rule #1 **


----------



## Jrhodebeck (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kadie (Jun 9, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## moonie2 (Aug 1, 2011)

"..."


----------



## SoundxHound (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## AngelynsMom (Dec 9, 2012)

...


----------



## 10-15 (Jan 24, 2013)

*...*

...


----------

